# Oooh found a 92FS NIB



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

Found a NIB 92FS at the new Academy Sporting goods that just opened up near me. Handled it today and everything felt quite nice. The price is $536. Is that a pretty good deal for one with a case, gun, and 2 mags?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

From a store, that is not a bad price. It is cheaper than the decently priced guns hop near me.

Now, at gun shows recently, I have seen them as low as $455 to $499 new. But, I was very surprised to see these prices.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Found a NIB 92FS at the new Academy Sporting goods that just opened up near me. Handled it today and everything felt quite nice. The price is $536. Is that a pretty good deal for one with a case, gun, and 2 mags?


I paid 530.00 for mine, new. I bought it at a local gun shop. Mine came with 2 15rd mags and case.


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

js said:


> Brandon_Lutz said:
> 
> 
> > Found a NIB 92FS at the new Academy Sporting goods that just opened up near me. Handled it today and everything felt quite nice. The price is $536. Is that a pretty good deal for one with a case, gun, and 2 mags?
> ...


Thats what Academy is offering as well. There is a gun show this week that I will go to. If I dont see anything there, I think I'm going to pick it up. Gotta say, I've been impressed by Academy so far. Customer service is far and beyond better than the only other competitior in town. That being Security Sporting Goods.

Security was the one that tried to jack up the price on my Brig before I took my money elswhere. Not to mention they dont give you the time of day when you walk in.

The guy behind the Academy counter was cool too. About my age and actually knew what he was talking about. He also checked the gun properly before handing it to me. I like that in a store. I see way to many stores not handling their firearms properly as of late.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> Thats what Academy is offering as well. There is a gun show this week that I will go to. If I dont see anything there, I think I'm going to pick it up. Gotta say, I've been impressed by Academy so far. Customer service is far and beyond better than the only other competitior in town. That being Security Sporting Goods.
> 
> Security was the one that tried to jack up the price on my Brig before I took my money elswhere. Not to mention they dont give you the time of day when you walk in.


How much did you end up paying for your Brig...? That's next on my list.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

*96 Brigadier Inox*

I bought my 96 Brigadier Inox from a local dealer. I was trading in but got one for $610 total (trade in = $525, cash = $85). This was a great deal, NIB, 2 mags. I saw one at a gun show, same deal, for $590. He wasn't taking trade-ins so I went to the gun shop.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2006)

*Re: 96 Brigadier Inox*



96 Brigadier said:


> I bought my 96 Brigadier Inox from a local dealer. I was trading in but got one for $610 total (trade in = $525, cash = $85). This was a great deal, NIB, 2 mags. I saw one at a gun show, same deal, for $590. He wasn't taking trade-ins so I went to the gun shop.


What did you trade...?

Damn I really want one!










That's a damn fine lookin gun...I have got to get one.


----------



## BerettaBuckeye (Feb 23, 2006)

Here in Central Ohio we have 2 big sporting goods stores engaged in a price war which has driven prices down. I can buy a new 92 for $469 or a PX4 for $450 at either place but apparently many other parts of the country are higher


----------



## Brandon_Lutz (Feb 1, 2006)

js said:


> Brandon_Lutz said:
> 
> 
> > Thats what Academy is offering as well. There is a gun show this week that I will go to. If I dont see anything there, I think I'm going to pick it up. Gotta say, I've been impressed by Academy so far. Customer service is far and beyond better than the only other competitior in town. That being Security Sporting Goods.
> ...


Well I got it off of gunbroker. I had exhausted my search everywhere locally and everywhere I called wouldnt get one for a 5 weeks at the least. I eventually ended up paying $640 after shipping and transfer. It was the most I was willing to pay so I'm happy. I'd like to have a Black 96 Brig next, however looks like that 92FS is calling my name :-D


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2006)

Brandon_Lutz said:


> I'd like to have a Black 96 Brig next, however looks like that 92FS is calling my name :-D


The 92FS is an excellent gun, you won't be disappointed. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

Ive only Shot a 92FS but my dad raves about it and I couldnt find anything wrong. And if it used to supply the military then it must be a good gun.


----------



## 96 Brigadier (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: 96 Brigadier Inox*



js said:


> 96 Brigadier said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my 96 Brigadier Inox from a local dealer. I was trading in but got one for $610 total (trade in = $525, cash = $85). This was a great deal, NIB, 2 mags. I saw one at a gun show, same deal, for $590. He wasn't taking trade-ins so I went to the gun shop.
> ...


I traded a Kimber Pro Carry II .45 (Basic- Blued, No Night Sights). Great gun with an awesome trigger pull, but it jammed rather inconsistently. I won't keep a handgun I don't trust, so I started shopping around. Beretta 96 Brigadier Inox will catch anyone's eye. It caught mine so I traded first good deal I could find.


----------

